# Who wants to put up a backdoor office in the Philippines?



## professor cebu

Increase your profit by increasing your savings from labor cost and cost of maintaining an office. Running a business should not be expensive  Please try to research our rich human resources and you'll be surprise by the quality of our services at lesser cost than the prevailing salary in your locality. 

We can have good IT guys and web developers work for you. We provide business solutions to any business needs.


----------



## KeepGoioing

*About philipines*

Are you suggesting to partner with someone to start a back office operation philipines?


----------



## professor cebu

KeepGoioing said:


> Are you suggesting to partner with someone to start a back office operation philipines?


nope. im just offering my service in the business registration and compliance with all the philippine requirements. of course, i am also open for partnership if there is any offer. i may also be of help in human resource and office management. if that is your concern. thanks.


----------



## KeepGoioing

*overseas back office*



professor cebu said:


> nope. im just offering my service in the business registration and compliance with all the philippine requirements. of course, i am also open for partnership if there is any offer. i may also be of help in human resource and office management. if that is your concern. thanks.


I am thinking of starting a IT back office, either India or philipines.

The biggest cost usually in this will be the salary. Just for my reference, can you tell me average salary of a mid level programmer (3+ year exp), and a senior programmer (6+ year exp)


----------



## professor cebu

KeepGoioing said:


> I am thinking of starting a IT back office, either India or philipines.
> 
> The biggest cost usually in this will be the salary. Just for my reference, can you tell me average salary of a mid level programmer (3+ year exp), and a senior programmer (6+ year exp)


for cebu city, philippines
mid level programmer may range from AuD 500-750 per month. senior programmer AuD 875-1120 per month.


----------



## daddymarkus

Interesting thread here. Would you, professor cebu, happen to know how much SEO services usually charg? Just interested to know!


----------



## professor cebu

daddymarkus said:


> Interesting thread here. Would you, professor cebu, happen to know how much SEO services usually charg? Just interested to know!


I can find someone who could work for you on a monthly basis. It will just cost you around AUD 700 to AUD 2000 per month depending on the level of expertise and years of experience.


----------



## professor cebu

emarketexperts said:


> We have recently tired Philippines back office for Lead Generation role. We found Philippines People are very smart in understanding work environment is Australia. Also, they professional and honest peoples. And their american accents helps a lot


i totally agree to that. Philippines offers world class quality professionals that can deliver within your expectations with a smile


----------



## professor cebu

wendyhiggins said:


> They are hard working and honest people. Filipino's can get the job done.


with a smile  cheers!


----------

